# [SOLVED] Upgrading my Emachines



## Echs

Now, before you guys say it, I know, Emachines are horrible. The power supplies are weak, and I don't like em. If anyone remembers me I've posted on this forum quite a few times, about an old one i had and this new teeny tiny one i have now. I figure it's about time I upgrade it, seeing that I doesn't have but the onboard card on it and a teeny tiny weak little power supply in it. SO!
I have a 250 dollar budget to upgrade this things power supply, ram and video card. Possibly a new hard drive too. Specs are located 
here -> eMachines EL1852G-52W Refurbished Desktop PC - Newegg.com
I understand if this thing couldn't run far cry 3 if life depended on it no matter what i do, hahhah.


----------



## helios19

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

Hi Echs,

Well the first thing to do would be to purchase the PSU. What games do you plan to play on it?

Here is a sample upgrade:

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-3658-KR GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST SuperClocked 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card

I would suggest leaving the RAM and HDD. Your board only supports a max of 4GB RAM so extra 1GB isn't worth it. Do note that your system most likely won't be able to fully utilize the GPUs capabilities... but you should see a significant improvement over the integrated GPU.


----------



## toothman

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

Should fit your budget perfectly:

SAPPHIRE 100358L Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com
Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT25664BA1339 - Newegg.com
XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Echs

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

So I can't upgrade my ram more than 4? D: I suppose this is a start for a future pc that I would be buying stuff for anyways. Thank you :3


----------



## helios19

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*



Echs said:


> ...I suppose this is a start for a future pc that I would be buying stuff for anyways. Thank you :3


I took that into consideration as well. A 620W PSU should also be to handle higher end GPUs too down the track, so you could move it into a fresh build. The 650Ti is pretty decent for a new build as well for today's standards. I left out the RAM upgrade as 2GB sticks will wasted for a new build as you will most likely go for a minimum of 8GB or more of at least DDR3 1600. An HDD you can get anytime and shouldn't be a primary concern although a 7200 RPM drive would be preferred.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

That looks like a *"Slim" *pc to me if so a standard ATX size supply may not fit.
Take a look for the label on the current PSU for a model number lets see if we can ID it.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

Wrench is correct. It is a slim model; requires a low-profile graphics card and TFX style power supply. 

Also, from what I can tell from research, the EL1852G-52w supports a maximum of 4 GB memory (2 x 2GB kit)


----------



## toothman

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

Keep the RAM, change the case?

case - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case - Newegg.com
GPU - SAPPHIRE 100358L Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com
PSU - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Echs

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

I put the board in a new case also from emachines i dunno whatg kind of tower it was, but anything suggestions in those regards would be nice. The slim powersupply is in there, but it's Jerry rigged to stay in place. It runs a bit cooler, and the power supply info you asked for is below. 
the Label for it is Liteon and the serial number is 00394724 
the model number is PS-5221-9ab


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

That's a very poor quality 220W PSU. You want to be at 520W minimum for a 650 ti with a good quality PSU. SeaSonic and XFX are top quality.


----------



## Echs

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

I figured, haha. So who should I be going with? Mind you, 250 budget. Also, If It's not too much to ask, outside of the 250 budget I need a higher quality mic, no thousand dollar ones haha, like a snowball, but a bit cheaper.


----------



## Echs

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*



toothman said:


> Keep the RAM, change the case?
> GPU - SAPPHIRE 100358L Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com


Does it hook up to a sata port? D: I've only got 2 ports for it ;~;


----------



## toothman

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*



Echs said:


> Does it hook up to a sata port? D: I've only got 2 ports for it ;~;


The video card? It connects to a PCI Express slot. Generally, only hard drives and optical drives are connected to SATA ports.


----------



## Echs

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

It comes with a power cable, where does it go? haha


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

You should have the proper connections on the power supply so you won't need the adapter cable.


----------



## Echs

*Re: Upgrading my Emachines*

oh, alright, thank you guys. I don't have the money yet, but I will give you an update when I have the money to get it


----------

